# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Bactery Starter terbaik

## bang2

Banyak bactery starter yang ditawarkan (Zagro, Nutripack, Bio Kick, Biolite G, PS Bio, PS Bio Healthy dll) mana yang paling baik, efisien dan efektif. Baca2, PS Bio ex Andhara katanya gak perlu oksigen (bener gak... sih?)

----------


## hadi SE

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vina_pmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cahyohh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cahyohh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cahyohh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

ooo gitu...... thanx

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bang2

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Andri Finger

kalo pake EM4 boleh ga'?

----------


## Andri Finger

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## willytanadi87

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikuijo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RiantoSU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dudimustofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Solfai

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

apapun bisa menjadi media bakteri pak.
Yang berbeda adalah SSA ... Surface Area nya.
Makin besar makin bagus.

Pertimbangan lainnya, adalah kemudahan untuk mencuci medianya.

----------


## dudimustofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bigtiit

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

